# More Help for Care Pkgs for Troops



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

A while ago I posted up info where Raquel from Cypress Cares was trying to win money from Prilosec for sending care packages to troops in Iraq & Afghanistan. Well, she won $4,000 from that effort with many thanks to those of you that voted.

Now she is trying to get $25,000 from Pepsi through the Pepsi Challenge program. Please go to the following site and vote for Cypress Cares so more packages can go to the troops.

Click here to vote: http://www.refresheverything.com/cypresscares

For information on Cypress Cares click here: http://www.cypress-cares.org/

Thanks for much for your help. YOU CAN VOTE ONCE A DAY, SO please vote now and often!

Howard Mead
Commander, 8th District of Texas
The American Legion


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

done!! come on 2cool get the votes in
do it for our soldiers


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad to hear she won. I voted for her at least once a week. Will do so again for the Pepsi one too.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

+ 1


----------



## potro (Feb 2, 2010)

done!


----------

